# Heat Pressing 100% Polypropylene Bags



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

I wasn't sure what section to post this question, but my customer just delivered a 100% Polypropylene Bag to me to see if I could press a transfer on it. I just sent the design to my cutter and have it all ready but I'm nervous about hurting the heat press. 

This fabric is weird feeling. Almost non-existent because it is so lightweight. The company that made it is called Earthwise and it's one of those reusable "green" bags.

Any precautions I should take? It's so lightweight that I was worried that it might catch on fire! That would be bad... It already has one design on it, but I think it must have been screened on.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you don't get a concrete answer here I would contact the manufacturer of your vinyl and ask their advice.


----------



## celmoso (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried one just for the heck of it at 350, and it melted in about 5 seconds. Luckily I had teflon over it, so the cleanup was easy.


----------



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

celmoso said:


> I tried one just for the heck of it at 350, and it melted in about 5 seconds. Luckily I had teflon over it, so the cleanup was easy.


Thank you so much! I tried calling Imprintables Warehouse this morning but Josh is out and no one else called me back. I was so tempted but thankfully got busy on other orders and hadn't tried it yet. I appreciate you being so brave!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*The melting point of Polypropylene is about 330 F so you'll need a vinyl that will bond below that temperature.
*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely use teflon sheets on your lower and in front of your upper platen in case you get a mess. In fact, I wouldn't even chance my lovely teflon, I would use baking parchment paper. It is disposable, so no harm no foul.

Best of luck, and I'll be hoping you post what you end up doing. I'll be interested to find out how this turns out.

I was imagining using a home iron on one to test the heat resistance before heading to the mighty press, but of course, the iron temp is not controlled, but it's lower than the press. 

Good luck. A fire would be worse case, have an extinguisher handy - JIC!!


----------



## dlread (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi - I struggled with this last year - there is only 1 transfer maker who makes a low heat transfer SPECIFICALLY for eco/polypro material/bags - here is the link - several of my big bag suppliers also use this transfer maker - we have had tousandds of bags produced using them and the outpout is terrific...low 250 degree heat transfer means bags stay in tact. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40514.html


----------



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

dlread said:


> Hi - I struggled with this last year - there is only 1 transfer maker who makes a low heat transfer SPECIFICALLY for eco/polypro material/bags - here is the link - several of my big bag suppliers also use this transfer maker - we have had tousandds of bags produced using them and the outpout is terrific...low 250 degree heat transfer means bags stay in tact. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40514.html


I don't see a link. Would you repost it? Thanks so much for posting to this because I gave up and now have some hope.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

depending on your design you could use cut vinyl with adhesive back (like a decal)
so no heatpressing


----------



## dlread (Apr 27, 2009)

dont know if the moderator prevents you from posting URLs?? so here it is again - and let me spell it out too... just in case www "dot" fmeexpressions.com "forwardslash" ecte "dot" html

ecoCOLOR Technology | Polypropylene Bag Heat Transfers


----------



## dlread (Apr 27, 2009)

threadartist said:


> I don't see a link. Would you repost it? Thanks so much for posting to this because I gave up and now have some hope.


Here you go...

ecoCOLOR Technology | Polypropylene Bag Heat Transfers


----------



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much. The new link you posted worked!!!


----------



## dlread (Apr 27, 2009)

Good luck with it!!


----------



## CanadianThomas (Feb 21, 2012)

my first post!

How to Heat Transfer on Polypropylene Bags | Imprintables Warehouse Blog

Low heat laser transfer paper, i'm ordering right now. I'll post soon.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but what is everyone using now for the poly shopping bags and for that matter the nylon string backpacks? I only use transfers...no cutter so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teachMEhow2DTG (Oct 30, 2013)

wormil said:


> *the melting point of polypropylene is about 330 f so you'll need a vinyl that will bond below that temperature.
> *


thank you! Followed this and it worked perfectly. I had those pop up polypropylene bins you use for storage. Thermofilm & premium plus worked great!!! Hard pressure, 300 degrees, 20 seconds. Thanks~!!


----------



## crysrob (Mar 17, 2016)

teachMEhow2DTG said:


> thank you! Followed this and it worked perfectly. I had those pop up polypropylene bins you use for storage. Thermofilm & premium plus worked great!!! Hard pressure, 300 degrees, 20 seconds. Thanks~!!


Read this thread all the way through and then came to the end with teachMEhow2DTG's post. Followed those instructions with non-woven, eco friendly material ( assuming PP )


----------

